# help!!!



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

My 2007 grizzly 700eps is showing a error-1 code can someone tell me what this is please thanks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

from the manual for the 2007 grizz page 278:

Error -1 ECU internal malfunction (output signal error) No signals are received from the ECU. bike is Unable to be started or driven​


----------

